# Got little fish now... now what? :P



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys,

So I took some more photos. Status is they had tails yesterday and we wiggling, now they have eyes







too and are swimming more.

Does anyone know if you can get away with just feeding ground of flake food to the fry? cuz that seems like the easiest thing to do.

Attached are some photos.

Any advice on next steps is greatly appreciated.

PS. I have the opportunity to pick up a 75 gal for 90 dollars. Is this a good investment considering the number of fry on the way? or should I assume a lot will die off and the rest can be managed in a 30 gal.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

easiest thing to do is probably going to cost you some frys..but if you must and not prepared, i would get the flake food and put it in a bag and crush them...

have you try hatching brine shrimp?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

brine shrimp hatchery would be the best for all ur fry u can by them a lot of places


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

brine shrimp or some type of live larve is all that they will eat right now. 30 gal is fine for 1 batch....never mix batchs


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, mine won't eat anything but bbs. I tried the flakes and they aren't having it.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

I always had trouble hatching enough brine shrimp, even with 2 hatcheries. I ended up buying frozen baby brine shrimp from the LFS and was good until i moved them to frozen adult brine shrimp. Just thaw some in a bottle or cup with tank water.

Adam


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Dave Z said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I took some more photos. Status is they had tails yesterday and we wiggling, now they have eyes
> 
> ...


I got 53 to survive to be sold in a 30G, the bigger the better, but it should be cycled, and there isnt enought time this batch of fry. Get it tho. Youll need it if you want to do this again.

Have fun, it's very time consuming getting many to survive.

ADam


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

remove all dead fry or unfertilized eggs using a turkey baster........water changes....lots of them......this will help.......I have about 1200-1400 fry right now.....very few dead


----------

